# Risk Adjustment Coding



## kayoren (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a Certified Professional Coder graduated 10 years ago, I do all ICD-9 Risk Adjustment Coding for a nonprofit care management organization in Wisconsin.  I would like to make contact with other Risk Adjustment Coders for networking purposes.   I would also like to know how much other Risk Adjustment Coders are making with there companies.


----------



## jmoravecz (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi!  I work with Risk Adjustment as well so periodically check the forums here to see if there are any conversations happening relative to HCCs.  Someone started an HCC group a few months back but I can't locate it now   It's probably out there somewhere...  In the meantime, what points of interest would you like to discuss?  I have a question for you: depending on how long you've been in the Risk Adjustment/HCC field, can you tell me at what point CMS will adjust their current ICD-9 HCC codes to the ICD-9 changes implemented 10/1?  Historically, are they pretty timely with that update?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## pwoodwo48 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi! I'm also a Risk Adjustment coder. I have experience in HCC, RADV and ACG reviews. I would love to network. I am an independant consultant and I sometimes have questions... and sometimes I can provide answers! 

I don't feel comfortable discussing pay rate on an open forum. If you would like to talk email me at cpccoder12@yahoo.com


----------



## serhaug (Sep 27, 2010)

I am also a risk adjustment/HCC coder. I have a social group set up on this site, too, for HCC coders, though it's really not very active. However, feel free to contact me privately at serhaug@gmail.com

Glad to see there are more of us out here....thanks for speaking up!


----------



## jasmine.stone (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all, I am also a Risk Adjustment coder for a small health plan contracted with Medicare.  I would welcome any networking opportunities and would be interested in joining the groups mentioned.

kayoren, please feel free to contact me at Jasmine.Stone@ATRIOhp.com about my wages 

ETA:
FWIW, I've been with my company for just over a year and prior to that had no other coding or health care experience whatsoever.  I graduated from the local community college with a 1-year certificate in Medical Coding and Billing.  I am not CPC certified yet, but am scheduled to take the test this December.


----------



## jmoravecz (Sep 29, 2010)

*2011 Risk Adjustment ICD-9-CM codes*



jmoravecz said:


> Hi!  I work with Risk Adjustment as well so periodically check the forums here to see if there are any conversations happening relative to HCCs.  Someone started an HCC group a few months back but I can't locate it now   It's probably out there somewhere...  In the meantime, what points of interest would you like to discuss?  I have a question for you: depending on how long you've been in the Risk Adjustment/HCC field, can you tell me at what point CMS will adjust their current ICD-9 HCC codes to the ICD-9 changes implemented 10/1?  Historically, are they pretty timely with that update?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



For anyone interested, the 2011 Risk Adjustment/HCC ICD-9-CM codes have been posted to the CMS website:
http://www.cms.gov/MedicareAdvtgSpecRateStats/06_Risk_adjustment.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## jmoravecz (Sep 29, 2010)

*HCC social group*



serhaug said:


> I am also a risk adjustment/HCC coder. I have a social group set up on this site, too, for HCC coders, though it's really not very active. However, feel free to contact me privately at serhaug@gmail.com
> 
> Glad to see there are more of us out here....thanks for speaking up!



serhaug, please refresh my memory on how to find this social group!  I can't remember!!


----------



## ChattRiskCoder (Mar 31, 2016)

*Risk coding*

I'd love to network and toss questions back and forth with other Risk Coders (HCC is what I'm working on).  My contact is amandarmorgan@charter.net


----------

